# In the market for a barbell and a pair of squat/bench press stands. Any recommendations?



## LTG4 (Jul 20, 2021)

Up until now I’ve been using olympic dumbbells, but they’re just getting too awkward now; using them for 50kg rows is just a pain in the arse, not to mention that I’m using them 40kg per hand for Bulgarian split squats which is unpleasant. 

I’d just be better off with a barbell for the big lifts going forward. For those of you that work out at home or own a gym, what would you recommend? (I’ll also be wanting some squat stands that have a variable position for bench press, if you have any recommendations there).

I’m not really sure which length to get or brand. I don’t really have a budget in mind, just wanting to get a feel for what’s out there. A lot of the recommendations I’ve found are from US sites, and I often can’t find the same brand here. 

Many thanks!


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

If your lifting weights at home, especially if your alone, absolutely invest in a proper rack with safeties.









Mirafit M100 Power Rack


Our M100 Power Rack makes a great centrepiece in any home gym. With 17 adjustable levels the strong steel frame comes with UHMW J-Cups, solid steel spotter bars and multi grip pull up bar. Compatible with a range of attachments.




mirafit.co.uk













Mirafit M3 Power Rack


Our most heavy duty rack yet. Modern, durable and reliable, the M3 Power Rack is available in a range of heights and colours. Compatible with a full range of add on attachments. With west side spacing for ultimate precision.




mirafit.co.uk





You can get better quality racks, how much are you looking to spend?


----------



## LTG4 (Jul 20, 2021)

Tonysco said:


> If your lifting weights at home, especially if your alone, absolutely invest in a proper rack with safeties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, those look good. £300 is about the max i’d spend on a rack I guess. Is there much benefit going with the more expensive ‘higher quality’ ones? I mean the cheaper one you linked is rated at 250kg which is plenty. 

But yeah, you’re right, I’d be better off with a rack than stands. Didn’t think they could be that cheap to be honest so I didn’t really consider it.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

LTG4 said:


> Thanks, those look good. £300 is about the max i’d spend on a rack I guess. *Is there much benefit going with the more expensive ‘higher quality’ ones*? I mean the cheaper one you linked is rated at 250kg which is plenty.
> 
> But yeah, you’re right, I’d be better off with a rack than stands. Didn’t think they could be that cheap to be honest so I didn’t really consider it.


Not really for a basic home gym.

Some of the more expensive ones have better quality attachments, thicker steel, different hooks etc... but at the end of the day its just some box section upright with holes drilled in them.

Safeties can absolutely save your life however and give you the confidence to go heavy when training alone.


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Based on my recent purchase of the Mirafit M3 bench, if their other pieces of kit are of the same quality then I wouldn't hesitate to recommend.


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

I've got atx gear but it's quite pricey.


----------

